# Hit with fantasy sticks



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

If you know me you know that one of my all time favorite smokes if the Oliva MB 2. If you really dig on this site you might even notice that I've never had a MB 1 and that it is at the top of my wish list. howland1998 hit me up with two MB1's two MB2's plus a crystal covered Ashton VSG, one of my all time favorite smokes. Id like to know how much time that sucker had been in a box. Thanks a ton for the wish list sticks Gerry. My list grows thin.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

PS can you smell my breath through the internet.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow what a line up! Nice..


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Beautiful blast Gerry!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Man Gerry is alright in my book


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice hit Gerry!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Daaaang, you got hook up, Dude!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

The Amazing Gerry strikes again! Man, Gerry you are unreal - every one of those sticks are magic! Enjoy them Nick, you deserve it! 

CD


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice, Nick, you need a new list! lol


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Great bunch of sticks.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Very nice, Nick, you need a new list! lol


All ISOM's and direct account brands since I live in hicktown.


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

What a beautiful array of deliciousness:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice lineup you got there


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

I love those people who pay attention to others wish list those are the best bombs


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Top shelf for sure.........way to go Gerry


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks tasty, just tasty!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

some tasty sticks there


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow! :dribble: Very nice! :dribble:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

That sir, is a sweet hit.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Criddler, that VSG has the new band on it which was introduced after the Wizard hit the shelves in early 2006.

The old band has "VSG" with "Cabinet" in red underneath it. That is a good way of dating the newer ones anyway.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Another very nice hit by Gerry! I haven't seen MB1's in a long time.


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Mmmm mmmm. [repeat as necessary]


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Very nice hit
Simply Terrific lineup there
I too am a fan of the MB2


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Gerry, you never cease to amaze me...very very nice and incredibly throughtful...way to go.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Hit Gerry!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

He does a good job of hooking people up for sure. He hit me with a few on my list as well!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

excellent excellent
classy hit


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

Gerry rocks!
that is a nice hit!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

DANG! That is one heckuva bomb!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

SVB said:


> Hey Criddler, that VSG has the new band on it which was introduced after the Wizard hit the shelves in early 2006.
> 
> The old band has "VSG" with "Cabinet" in red underneath it. That is a good way of dating the newer ones anyway.


 Like I said, Nick. I should keep better records.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

YOU GOT MB1s *AND* MB2s!?!?!?!

:arghhhh::arghhhh::arghhhh:...

:frown:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

oliva!!! mb lines are great


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Do you remember what I said when you told me about them....well baout time someone spanked that arse


Great hit


----------

